# Leek Broth



## In the Kitchen (May 19, 2005)

Someone has told me they have heard that leek broth is good for detoxing the body.  Could someone suggest how they would prepare it beside simmering in water?  I asked her how she would do it and she just said to fix like any other broth.  She said it was mentioned in some book she bought.  I know fiber is good for detox but leeks?  Anyone hear of this?  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (May 19, 2005)

I heard that on TV just the other day ITK - they just simmered it in water - I'm sure it had salt and pepper.  Oh, it was on Oprah.  This French lady suggested it.  She said to eat/drink this once a month for an entire weekend.  It may be on her website.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 19, 2005)

*Oprah!*

Oprah has everything doesn't she?  This girl who told me about it must have gotten the book but she wouldn't tell me any more.  I am glad you watched it.  ARe you going to try it?  Just simmered it.  I made soup with chicken broth and leeks but she never said anything about that.  i will look on Oprah's website to see if she has it on there.  I try to watch when I think of it.  Sometimes she has things on that I really wonder why people sit and watch the stuff.  She sure looks different than she did before.  She always mentions she has weight problem.  Thanks kitchenelf I will try to do it sometime.  I wonder how much you have to drink?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 21, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... I wonder what is in a leek that would detox a person.   I like leeks. Maybe I'll try it!


----------



## Claire (Jun 10, 2005)

D'ya think that vichisoise would do it?  Oh, dear me. sorry.  Couldn't resist.  Know many French women (all of an older generation) and the only time they made leek soup it had potatoes and cream in it.  What are we detox-ing from, anyway.  The copious amounts of red wine or heroin?  Seriously, if you were making this to cleanse the system, I'd assume it is simply leeks (the entire leek, cleaned well, chopped) covered with water and simmered, then the leeks pressed out and drink the water.  If it is supposed to be medicinal, I'd assume there'd be little else.  Many Europeans swear by water cures, especially drinking mineral water.  Makes sense when you realize that people from most other countries do not drink the copious amounts of water that we do in this country on a day to day basis.  Tea, yes.  Plain old water, no.  Have a friend (yes, I might add, one who is half-French) who bought the book, and will ask her!


----------

